# Hi from Canada



## Franz3877 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi to all,

My name is Francis you can just call me Franz I'm new on this hobby I just acquire my very first mice I got 3 females from a pet store. But got some problem there is no way I can acquire any male around my area there is literally no fancier around here or even all over Canada that I can contact with. I really wanted to start on some good stock though but I got no choice than to go to US and join the club to get one.

What really catches my attention and motivate me to breed fancy mice is the Siamese one and the black tan color. So if anybody can help me to acquire any of those strain I would love to get in touch with. Importing is no problem with me just need some good stock to start with. Thanks in advance people.

Greetings,
Francis


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Francis


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
There are lots of people from Canada on this forum, I'm sure you'll find someone to supply you with a male. I couldn't find any males in my area either so I started with an albino from a feeder bin


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Francis!
I too am from Canada - although I'm not quite ready to breed yet (getting my first girls this weekend.) whereabouts are you located? I know there are a number of interested parties in the GTA, and I end up in New York State a fair bit (this February, next!) it's possible if we get enough interest that I could detour to pick up some stock. It would save the ~150 dollar shipping fee, at least.

I know we have a member on the forum from BC, if you're on that end of the country. Who knows, maybe one day we will have our own fanciers association!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Franz3877 (Jan 8, 2013)

Vicats said:


> Hi Francis!
> I too am from Canada - although I'm not quite ready to breed yet (getting my first girls this weekend.) whereabouts are you located? I know there are a number of interested parties in the GTA, and I end up in New York State a fair bit (this February, next!) it's possible if we get enough interest that I could detour to pick up some stock. It would save the ~150 dollar shipping fee, at least.
> 
> I know we have a member on the forum from BC, if you're on that end of the country. Who knows, maybe one day we will have our own fanciers association!


Hi Vicat's,

I'm from Saskatchewan,kinda thinking of importing good stock from UK I did talk to US breeders they said UK fancy show mice is one of the top stock at this time. Don't know yet too much about mice. Been reading some info to the internet so I'm kinda bit excited and optimistic on what this hobby will lead me. I know there is no official forum or club here in Canada, but I guess we can start one if we just somehow involve the public that there is show fancy mice that is tame as a dog. I believe its pretty much the same as with dogs, there is social and non-social dogs. So if you know some people who is excited and optimistic as we are maybe we can contact top UK breeder and do some negotiation on importing a stock. I know Importing animals is a hefty price to pay but if we have a group order this will be a bit cheaper good to are pocket and smile to our face. If this plan sounds good to you lets contact those people who wanted to acquire show mice and lets build a craze for it here in Canada. Well I this does not lead to get a group order I'm saving money for my self I'm still getting it anyhow.

To all UK top breeders if you read this message just don't hesitate to get in touch with me. I'm more that happy to get show mice from you guys. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Francis


----------



## Franz3877 (Jan 8, 2013)

Franz3877 said:


> Vicats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Francis!
> ...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello from Ontario!  I'm pretty excited at the idea of importing from either the US or UK, just tossing that out there.  I haven't been on the forums in a few months but will attempt to gage where the demand is (specifically) and hopefully we can work together, taking a page from the American effort of last summer (?) and figure something out.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Francis, I am a fellow Canadian as well. I am from British Columbia and working toward my own lines with mice I had brought up from the US. Two of which happen to be Siamese and Tans.  I would be happy to share some of my mice with you in the future once my lines are more established.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Franz.
Welcome


----------

